# Labia



## Jes

All right ladies, how do you wear 'em? Dress to the left? To the right? Tuck in? French braid?

c'mon. Share.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I just wanted to be the first one to respond to this thread though I really don't have much to contribute. I don't do much with 'em. 

Your post reminded me of _Silence of the Lambs_, which then reminded of this which makes me smile. Yay for labia.


----------



## goofy girl

All I ever do is hope I don't get a "front wedgie" in them and have to do that weird crouching thing, followed by the fake shaking my leg and stomping my foot like it's asleep thing to hide the fact that I had a front wedgie..which everyone of course already knows it was a front wedgie and not a sleeping leg.


----------



## CAMellie

Sadly, I lost my labia in a hunting accident. I forgot to put neon orange on my labia, and a hunter shot my labia thinking that my labia was a deer.

R.I.P. My Labia
1971 - 2002
You Will Be Missed


----------



## Risible

How should I know? I haven't seen "Miss Lips" for years. However, the dogs, who attempt to give her a checkup every time I sit down on the toilet, haven't reacted in any undue manner ... so, I guess all's well. 

Oh, fer cryin' out loud. You asked. So to talk about my dogs like that - that's a buncha who-shot-John.


----------



## Tina

goofy ssbbw said:


> All I ever do is hope I don't get a "front wedgie" in them and have to do that weird crouching thing, followed by the fake shaking my leg and stomping my foot like it's asleep thing to hide the fact that I had a front wedgie..which everyone of course already knows it was a front wedgie and not a sleeping leg.



I believe that's called a 'camel toe,' Mellie.


----------



## CAMellie

Tina said:


> I believe that's called a 'camel toe,' Mellie.





Pssssst...Tina? That was goofy. *nods*


----------



## Shosh

I had a Brazillian today. The pain is horrific. 

Shosh


----------



## redhotmarkers

Oh please do tell, do tell!!! 

I have considered getting a brazillian... but I have been terrified by the idea of the pain in that area as well as scarying the hell out of the person doing the wax!


----------



## Shosh

redhotmarkers said:


> Oh please do tell, do tell!!!
> 
> I have considered getting a brazillian... but I have been terrified by the idea of the pain in that area as well as scarying the hell out of the person doing the wax!



Get one done, because they look really good. They are just quite painful. The lady who did mine is fantastic. She laughs and jokes alot which puts you at ease, and she was very careful with it.


----------



## Jes

I've never had the dreaded camel toe, for which I'm glad. 

A lot of women....we've discussed this before I think...have real issues with their labia. Don't you know that I never even thought it was something to have issues with 'til I heard you COULD have issues with them?  Ain't that always the way...


----------



## AnnMarie

I refer you all to the quintessential Dims discussion on the girlie parts: 

_*Coochie, coochie, coo. *_

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17965


----------



## Jes

AnnMarie said:


> I refer you all to the quintessential Dims discussion on the girlie parts:
> 
> _*Coochie, coochie, coo. *_
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17965



yeah, i know it's there, but.... i wanted to hear someone wore hers in a french braid. 

you know you did too, don't deny it, AM.


----------



## lipmixgirl

french braided AND swept up in a bun... boo-yah!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

So great to see this thread bumped up. 

Did anyone see Tyra's show where she tried to educate us all on the vagina? I was hoping to just find a photo of the velvet vulva pillow they used, but here's video of the scene itself: http://jezebel.com/gossip/the-vagin...hes-the-tyra-shows-vaginas-episode-319521.php

I watched the entire episode when it aired (hooray for being unemployed) and while I applaud the effort to educate women on their bodies and encouragement for regular health check-ups, her use of the terms "va-jay jay" and "down there" were annoying. I think many of us can say vagina without flinching than the show gives credit for. The pillow was hilarious though.


----------



## kr7

ThatFatGirl said:


> So great to see this thread bumped up.
> 
> Did anyone see Tyra's show where she tried to educate us all on the vagina? I was hoping to just find a photo of the velvet vulva pillow they used, but here's video of the scene itself: http://jezebel.com/gossip/the-vagin...hes-the-tyra-shows-vaginas-episode-319521.php
> 
> I watched the entire episode when it aired (hooray for being unemployed) and while I applaud the effort to educate women on their bodies and encouragement for regular health check-ups, her use of the terms "va-jay jay" and "down there" were annoying. I think many of us can say vagina without flinching than the show gives credit for. The pillow was hilarious though.



For some reason, I tend to find it incredibly patronizing whenever someone tries to "educate" women on their body parts. I dunno, maybe I just feel it's odd that a grown woman would be completely unaware of her own body. Then again, I just had a conversation with a 26 year old, married woman that went something like:

Woman: I forget, where do children come out of, exactly.

Me: 

Woman: Is it the part you pee out of?

Me: No, there is a separate openning. You know.....the vagina.

Woman: Oh, I knew that.......Uhh, where is it?


This kind of makes me wonder: is this pretty normal, or are all the people I know really strange?

Chris


----------



## Jes

kr7 said:


> Woman: Oh, I knew that.......Uhh, where is it?



I certainly hope you gave her the correct answer:

Cleveland.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Oh you must mean "The Wondrous Vulva Puppet" - it's one of my most favorite things!







http://www.houseochicks.com/






ThatFatGirl said:


> So great to see this thread bumped up.
> 
> Did anyone see Tyra's show where she tried to educate us all on the vagina? I was hoping to just find a photo of the velvet vulva pillow they used, but here's video of the scene itself: http://jezebel.com/gossip/the-vagin...hes-the-tyra-shows-vaginas-episode-319521.php
> 
> I watched the entire episode when it aired (hooray for being unemployed) and while I applaud the effort to educate women on their bodies and encouragement for regular health check-ups, her use of the terms "va-jay jay" and "down there" were annoying. I think many of us can say vagina without flinching than the show gives credit for. The pillow was hilarious though.


----------



## Mindee

Susannah said:


> I had a Brazillian today. The pain is horrific.
> 
> Shosh


I have been getting a full total wax for about 6 years now. When I first did it, it was more painful than popping out all 3 of my boys combined. But, after the first couple of times, it hurt less and less, and now, it's virtually no problem at all..and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindee

Jes said:


> yeah, i know it's there, but.... i wanted to hear someone wore hers in a french braid.
> 
> you know you did too, don't deny it, AM.


There was a porn star in the 70's who called herself Veri Knotty. She could tie them in a soft knot.


----------



## Shosh

Mindee said:


> I have been getting a full total wax for about 6 years now. When I first did it, it was more painful than popping out all 3 of my boys combined. But, after the first couple of times, it hurt less and less, and now, it's virtually no problem at all..and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hi Mindee,

Are you sure it hurts less and less after time? I am going to keep having them, but they do hurt like hell.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

What is with the waxing Ladies?? We were made with hair *there* - why torture yourselves trying to remove it???????? I don't get it.:doh:

I don't even shave my legs anymore. :shocked:


----------



## toni

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> What is with the waxing Ladies?? We were made with hair *there* - why torture yourselves trying to remove it???????? I don't get it.:doh:
> 
> I don't even shave my legs anymore. :shocked:



In my opinion, too much hair tends to hold a smell. That is why I keep mine very short or clean shaven. Kind of like under arm hair.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I like to touch my labia when it's freshly shaved.......


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> What is with the waxing Ladies?? We were made with hair *there* - why torture yourselves trying to remove it???????? I don't get it.:doh:
> 
> I don't even shave my legs anymore. :shocked:



We aren't made with make up on our faces either, but you wear it right?

I'll be going for the brazillian as soon as I can work up enough nerve and convince myself that the wax won't somehow get onto my piercing and rip it out when the strip is ripped away.


----------



## Ash

Ella Bella said:


> convince myself that the wax won't somehow get onto my piercing and rip it out when the strip is ripped away.



Ouch. I winced. 

Ouch.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Ashley said:


> Ouch. I winced.
> 
> Ouch.



HAH! and that's why I haven't yet worked up the nerve to get it done.


----------



## mossystate

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like to touch my labia when it's freshly shaved.......




I am not going to touch this post with a ten foot pole...

Funny, I am the opposite. I love the feel of some fur...there. Also, while any rather closed up place will be more prone to odor, when the area is clean, hair acts as a nice little trap for the very stuff that nature has given us to..attract....just sayin.

I am allll for people ( male or female ) to do what they wish, I just hate that hair on women has become synonymous with ugly and/or dirty. Women are always pushed more to modify ourselves, in some way. When I hear people actually say..." ew..hair "...I can only imagine how prissy they must be, no matter how they might say otherwise. Those who just have a preference, with no judging...I am cool with those humans..........word.


----------



## Mindee

Susannah said:


> Hi Mindee,
> 
> Are you sure it hurts less and less after time? I am going to keep having them, but they do hurt like hell.


I assure you, they hurt less and less. I used to have my husband shave me, and he did a wonderful job, but I really like the smoothness that the waxing does. What I have found is that as the hair grows back, it goes back softer and less thick, and so now, it's a very quick expereince, and it really does not hurt. You'll be fine honey.


----------



## Mindee

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> What is with the waxing Ladies?? We were made with hair *there* - why torture yourselves trying to remove it???????? I don't get it.:doh:
> 
> I don't even shave my legs anymore. :shocked:


Well to each their own, but I don't dig the "european" look and I'm not into growing a forest between my legs. I find that by shaving or waxing, I have much more sensation, and I like it. I don't think it's torture, but as I said, to each their own.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> I am not going to touch this post with a ten foot pole...
> 
> Funny, I am the opposite. I love the feel of some fur...there. Also, while any rather closed up place will be more prone to odor, when the area is clean, hair acts as a nice little trap for the very stuff that nature has given us to..attract....just sayin.
> 
> I am allll for people ( male or female ) to do what they wish, I just hate that hair on women has become synonymous with ugly and/or dirty. Women are always pushed more to modify ourselves, in some way. When I hear people actually say..." ew..hair "...I can only imagine how prissy they must be, no matter how they might say otherwise. Those who just have a preference, with no judging...I am cool with those humans..........word.




I made that first post just for you Monique :batting: 

I hear what you are saying about being shaven being a standard now- however, for me, it's a personal preference. For many years, I didn't shave it at all until I overheard someone mention how comfortable it is without hair (don't ask  ) So I tried and it does feel better to me, more comfortable, and actually seems cleaner not to have all that hair down there. It's just a personal preference- same reason I shave my pits. It feels cleaner that way to me. I have no problems with those that don't shave their pits- or anywhere else. Actually, I admire those that don't conform.....


----------



## kr7

The first and *LAST* time I used wax on my privates, I drew blood. :shocked: Yup, you read that right. I have no clue why. I've waxed my legs before, and parts of my face, and I had no problems, but not that time. Needless to say, it will be one very cold day in hell before I try that again.

Chris


----------



## toni

OUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Tina

No thanks!! I go natural, though with a trim, from Bigs.  I don't have much hair there to begin with, and what I do have is soft, as is my skin. It's all good. 

I'll forego the feminist rant.  Suffice it to say that I agree, Monique.


----------



## ashmamma84

mossystate said:


> I am not going to touch this post with a ten foot pole...
> 
> Funny, I am the opposite. I love the feel of some fur...there. Also, while any rather closed up place will be more prone to odor, when the area is clean, hair acts as a nice little trap for the very stuff that nature has given us to..attract....just sayin.
> 
> I am allll for people ( male or female ) to do what they wish, I just hate that hair on women has become synonymous with ugly and/or dirty. Women are always pushed more to modify ourselves, in some way. When I hear people actually say..." ew..hair "...I can only imagine how prissy they must be, no matter how they might say otherwise. Those who just have a preference, with no judging...I am cool with those humans..........word.



I agree...however, I am one of those women who gets a regular brazillian; I love the way it looks and feels. I have also just went au naturel and didn't have a problem either...I like my signature scent and the way my vagina looks. For me, it's purely fun; not because I think my girlie part is ugly with hair...I like to dress it up and put rhinestones and things on it when I'm a baldie. So again, just for fun...


----------



## mossystate

Ash...lol...the dressing up thing was funny. Yeah, like I said, you are the type who is all A-ok in my book.

However..never get interested in a Bedazzler!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Ella Bella said:


> We aren't made with make up on our faces either, but you wear it right?
> 
> I'll be going for the brazillian as soon as I can work up enough nerve and convince myself that the wax won't somehow get onto my piercing and rip it out when the strip is ripped away.




Putting on make up isn't painful.


----------



## toni

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Putting on make up isn't painful.




It is for me...:doh: lol I need lessons.


----------



## CAMellie

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Putting on make up isn't painful.




I dunno....hurts like hell to ME! :huh:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

CAMellie said:


> I dunno....hurts like hell to ME! :huh:



So what are you ladies putting it on with? Knives???


----------



## CAMellie

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> So what are you ladies putting it on with? Knives???



Wait...

...we're not supposed to use knives!?!?!?!?!?!

:doh::blush:


----------



## Ash

CAMellie said:


> Wait...
> 
> ...we're not supposed to use knives!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> :doh::blush:



I heard this rumor that Mellie uses a spork...


----------



## Fascinita

So, are we talking majora or minora here?????

PS - I'm with the hairy clan here. I shaved once and almost went insane with the itch when the hair was coming back in. Never again.


----------



## Shosh

Hey,
I could never not shave my legs. I just have to. I like to wear skirts and dresses as well as jeans and hairy legs? No I can't do it.
I don't mind if others have hairy legs, I just cant not shave my own.
As for the Brazillian, I am slowly getting used to it, even though it is very painful.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I must say that I find this thread to be strongly vaginal. Vagina. 

I also have issues with the vernacular "camel toe" and it's more ostentatious cousin the "moose knuckle". Since neither of the reference animals have a toe per-se (unless you consider a hoof to be a very thick toenail), it just seems disingenuous and rather insulting to the ladies for what is otherwise a simple fabric _faux pas_. I would prefer "love curtains" I guess, but then I don't own a pair, so I don't exactly have the right to name them.


----------



## CAMellie

Ashley said:


> I heard this rumor that Mellie uses a spork...



Yeth :wubu:




ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY SPORK!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

1)


Mindee said:


> I have been getting a full total wax for about 6 years now. When I first did it, it was more painful than popping out all 3 of my boys combined. But, after the first couple of times, it hurt less and less, and now, it's virtually no problem at all..and I LOVE IT!



The Catskills comedian in me wants to know...errrrr--what gotcha to do it that 2nd time? 

2) Boy, when did public hair become 'European'? If you lined up American women and, er, spread their legs (how very Don Giovanni), I would bet anything it wouldn't be one big bald...labia. I dunno, maybe I'm wrong. I know shaving has long tradition in other cultures (Islam), but I have no idea how far that's spread/how other influences have worked.

Either way, I can understand the urge to play with different styles, mix things up (I'm feeling that BeDazzler thing) but just to cast my hat in the ring here...I am really opposed to the _pressure_ to shave. This idea that if you leave the house without a trim it's as if you forgot to brush your teeth or something. Not to mention, pubic hair serves important physiological functions! The transmission of pleasure! It protects a woman's genitals from infection/foreign bits! It actually helps prevent friction (even during sex)! It traps/transmits pheremones! I dunno, perhaps if I were a really hairy person I would feel more conflicted by all this, but I'm not and...I don't.

3)


Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I also have issues with the vernacular "camel toe" and it's more ostentatious cousin the "moose knuckle". Since neither of the reference animals have a toe per-se (unless you consider a hoof to be a very thick toenail), it just seems disingenuous and rather insulting to the ladies for what is otherwise a simple fabric _faux pas_.



Me too, to be totally honest. And, depending on how you're built, where your fat is distributed, 'camel toe' can be a constant problem and it's not that fun. It can feel like just another area where you (as a woman) are wrong (embarrassingly female or stinky, hairy, unclean, not groomed right, whatever it is...see the turnoffs thread).

Well, I don't mean to harp, but I am just not in favor of yet one more way where women get to feel ashamed about their bodies. Or have to spend money to make them correct.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

liz (di-va) said:


> Me too, to be totally honest. And, depending on how you're built, where your fat is distributed, 'camel toe' can be a constant problem and it's not that fun. It can feel like just another area where you (as a woman) are wrong (embarrassingly female or stinky, hairy, unclean, not groomed right, whatever it is...see the turnoffs thread).
> 
> Well, I don't mean to harp, but I am just not in favor of yet one more way where women get to feel ashamed about their bodies. Or have to spend money to make them correct.


 I actually like the fat pad above a lady's bathing suit area. While I understand it can be a great source of irritation (see any bbw who has had a c-section), I also find it very nice to lay my head upon.


----------



## ripley

liz (di-va) said:


> 1)
> 
> 
> 2) Boy, when did public hair become 'European'? I







Public.


----------



## liz (di-va)

ripley said:


> Public.



okay, okay--yeah yeah 

twas inevitable! ah, typos


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ashley said:


> I heard this rumor that Mellie uses a spork...



I know she doesn't mind tweezers.....:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I actually like the fat pad above a lady's bathing suit area. While I understand it can be a great source of irritation (see any bbw who has had a c-section), I also find it very nice to lay my head upon.




I had a c-section but don't get what you mean......:doh::huh:

I have a fold but didn't think it had anything to do with a c-section- just chalked it up to being fat and loose skin from pregnancy


----------



## Jes

Mindee said:


> There was a porn star in the 70's who called herself Veri Knotty. She could tie them in a soft knot.



see? now THIS is why i wanted this thread. you don't hear THAT on the BBCnewshour on NPR.

love it. 

she must have had a legion of fans! guys dig the meat curtains, the haiiiiiry beavers, etc. There's a market for everything and i love it!


----------



## Jes

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> What is with the waxing Ladies?? We were made with hair *there* - why torture yourselves trying to remove it???????? I don't get it.:doh:
> 
> I don't even shave my legs anymore. :shocked:



I think I'd prefer it bald all the time, but i haen't waxed and shaving is a pain in the ass. I make do.

I like it b/c hair, and i'm not overly hair, just the...er...hump of venus as the classical poets said, is covered, but I find it tugs. Elastic bands of panties, moving my legs in certain ways, etc. for me, it tugs. And i get a thrill out of no hair there. Maybe just b/c it's different. 

i don't do it for anyone else. I don't do it to play into a fantasy (unless it's my own). I don't do it b/c i hate lesbians worldwide. I don't do it b/c i'm a pedophile. I just likes it.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Jes said:


> i don't do it for anyone else. I don't do it to play into a fantasy (unless it's my own). I don't do it b/c i hate lesbians worldwide. I don't do it b/c i'm a pedophile. I just likes it.



That's fabulous--that's how I feel about makeup too (for instance). Whatever's fun, feels interesting/nice/whatever, whatever _you_ wanna do.

What I'm talkin about: I was talkin to this 19-y-o college girl the other day who gets hassled in the locker room over and over cause she doesn't shave. 19! There are a lot of young chicks these days who've never heard that you can do anything different, whose brothers' _Playboy_s have never shown a hair. As it were.

BTW the coochie thread has good practical tips about hair removal, since as this is a a fat girl site, HELLO, getting the leverage to wax or even just shaving can be way problematic in the first place, just notin again, and I don't want anybody thinkin they're alone in that cause god knows my arms are too short!


----------



## saucywench

Do your lips hang low?
Do they wobble to and fro?
Can you tie 'em in a knot? 
Can you tie 'em in a bow? 
Can you throw 'em over your shoulder
Like a continental soldier? 
Do your lips...hang...low?


----------



## CAMellie

saucywench said:


> Do your lips hang low?
> Do they wobble to and fro?
> Can you tie 'em in a knot?
> Can you tie 'em in a bow?
> Can you throw 'em over your shoulder
> Like a continental soldier?
> Do your lips...hang...low?



To you, My Queen, I bow. :bow:


----------



## Aurora

This thread is awesome.

I've always been curious about doing a waxing down there but I'd be embarrassed to, I think (yeah, me miss confident, embarrassed). I just don't know how many fat women they get in those places. I guess that's no reason not to, but ehh... maybe someday, lol.

I do shave now and then when I get the courage to (just did recently after not having done it in two years). I don't do it often because when I do decide to grow it back out it itches and is really bothersome. Blarg. I should check out this other thread that was linked to as well...

~Aurora


----------



## Shosh

Aurora said:


> This thread is awesome.
> 
> I've always been curious about doing a waxing down there but I'd be embarrassed to, I think (yeah, me miss confident, embarrassed). I just don't know how many fat women they get in those places. I guess that's no reason not to, but ehh... maybe someday, lol.
> 
> I do shave now and then when I get the courage to (just did recently after not having done it in two years). I don't do it often because when I do decide to grow it back out it itches and is really bothersome. Blarg. I should check out this other thread that was linked to as well...
> 
> ~Aurora



There is no need to feel embarrassed Aurora. The lady who does all my waxing told me that she waxes people of all shapes and sizes and ages all the time. My lady is very nice and professional, and we talk about all kinds of stuff to take my mind off the pain.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

The day men worry about being too hairy *there* is the day I might give it a second thought. Until then I shall remain me!


----------



## Shosh

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> The day men worry about being too hairy *there* is the day I might give it a second thought. Until then I shall remain me!



I love that guys are hairy.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> The day men worry about being too hairy *there* is the day I might give it a second thought. Until then I shall remain me!



I'm in your camp Sandie. I shaved for a while years ago but stopped becuase the stubble drove me crazy. The whole process was irritating. No more shaving for me but I don't condemn anyone for doing it if they want to.

One thing I have done, I bleached the hair down there bright red. I always refer to my naughty bits as 'the black forrest' and temporarily changed her name to 'the burning bush' for fun and amusement. My love interest at the time thought I was nuts for that and for lots of other reasons. Spoil sport.


----------



## toni

Susannah said:


> I love that guys are hairy.



I love hairy men too. However, down there has to be clean cut. Nothing more annoying then picking out foreign pub hairs in your wiener warmer.


----------



## kr7

Well Ladies, believe it or not, I once knew a guy who shaved his privates, out of sheer consideration for the ladies. I know that some would find that endearing, but for some reason, I always found it....well....cocky!

Chris


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Lilly that's hysterical!! The Burning Bush!!! LOL




LillyBBBW said:


> I'm in your camp Sandie. I shaved for a while years ago but stopped becuase the stubble drove me crazy. The whole process was irritating. No more shaving for me but I don't condemn anyone for doing it if they want to.
> 
> One thing I have done, I bleached the hair down there bright red. I always refer to my naughty bits as 'the black forrest' and temporarily changed her name to 'the burning bush' for fun and amusement. My love interest at the time thought I was nuts for that and for lots of other reasons. Spoil sport.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm in your camp Sandie. I shaved for a while years ago but stopped becuase the stubble drove me crazy. The whole process was irritating. No more shaving for me but I don't condemn anyone for doing it if they want to.
> 
> One thing I have done, I bleached the hair down there bright red. I always refer to my naughty bits as 'the black forrest' and temporarily changed her name to 'the burning bush' for fun and amusement. *My love interest at the time thought I was nuts for that and for lots of other reasons. Spoil sport*.



Some people have no sense of humor- he deserved no trek through the forest.....


----------



## activistfatgirl

toni said:


> I love hairy men too. However, down there has to be clean cut. Nothing more annoying then picking out foreign pub hairs in your wiener warmer.



AMEN, sister.


----------



## tnekkralc1956

...plucking (sproink) is completely out of the question. Anyway, women that like hairy men (mine's rather well placed if I do say so myself, and I'm not a fur ball, either) get big points from me for that feminine nuance---


----------



## Tina

I like natural. I don't expect my guy to shave anything (though I do love his goatee and the rest of his face clean-shaven, but it's a preference, not something I'd ever want to impose upon him), and I shave what I shave (pits and legs, usually, sometimes it grows a bit). I do like a trim down there so it doesn't grow too long, but no shaving or waxing for this gal. And what drives me batty is men who basically require 'their women' wax, but they won't do it. Not that I actually _want_ a waxed guy, mind you, but if you're going to 'require it' in someone else, at least try doing it yourself so you can see what it feels like.


----------



## k1009

I thought this might be a brag about your labia thread :doh:. 

But I've a story. I once knew a woman who had her pubic hair shaped into a heart for valentine's day. I knew her as the mother of a schoolfriend of mine. 

I knew too much.

I wish I'd been game to ask how it was done, I'm suprised she didn't just tell us, but a bit of motherly discretion might have been in order. Has anyone gone topiary? Was it superfancy? Is this something that has to be done professionally or could a cookie cutter and a helpful friend realise the dream?


----------



## Shosh

Tina said:


> I like natural. I don't expect my guy to shave anything (though I do love his goatee and the rest of his face clean-shaven, but it's a preference, not something I'd ever want to impose upon him), and I shave what I shave (pits and legs, usually, sometimes it grows a bit). I do like a trim down there so it doesn't grow too long, but no shaving or waxing for this gal. And what drives me batty is men who basically require 'their women' wax, but they won't do it. Not that I actually _want_ a waxed guy, mind you, but if you're going to 'require it' in someone else, at least try doing it yourself so you can see what it feels like.



Waxing is painful Tina. Thankfully and mercifully the lady who does mine is very quick about it. 
My sister Rebecca thinks the same as you and will not wax. I do understand.


----------



## LillyBBBW

k1009 said:


> I thought this might be a brag about your labia thread :doh:.
> 
> But I've a story. I once knew a woman who had her pubic hair shaped into a heart for valentine's day. I knew her as the mother of a schoolfriend of mine.
> 
> I knew too much.
> 
> I wish I'd been game to ask how it was done, I'm suprised she didn't just tell us, but a bit of motherly discretion might have been in order. Has anyone gone topiary? Was it superfancy? Is this something that has to be done professionally or could a cookie cutter and a helpful friend realise the dream?



A well lit full lenght bathroom mirror, a pair of electric clippers, an eyeliner pencil, a creative streak and a steady hand. I mentioned before that I colored the hair down there once or twice. Years ago I used to trim off all but a patch of hair down there because I was a swimmer. I got a very steady hand and was doing it quickly after a while and then one day I thought, "hmmmm, I wonder if I could make a funny design?" I made an arrow pointing up and it came out REALLY good. I was so proud of myself. I wanted to show somebody but of course that would not be appropriate. I made quite a few quirky designs, some came out and some looked a mess. It was my secret source of amusement all day. As I went through my daily rituals I smiled inwardly knowing I had an "S" shaved out on my privates.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

LillyBBBW said:


> I wanted to show somebody but of course that would not be appropriate. I made quite a few quirky designs, some came out and some looked a mess. It was my secret source of amusement all day. As I went through my daily rituals I smiled inwardly knowing I had an "S" shaved out on my privates.


 As a lifelong Superman fan, your ideas intrigue me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter .


----------



## kr7

k1009 said:


> ......I once knew a woman who had her pubic hair shaped into a heart for valentine's day. I knew her as the mother of a schoolfriend of mine.
> 
> I knew too much.....



OK, I really, really need to know....how, for God's sake, did you ever manage to see the privates of your school friend's mom? And...why, why!!!

Chris


----------



## CAMellie

kr7 said:


> OK, I really, really need to know....how, for God's sake, did you ever manage to see the privates of your school friend's mom? And...why, why!!!
> 
> Chris





and did you take pics? just wonderin'


----------



## Aurora

Anyone ever heard this joke?

There was a punkish girl who had to have some kind of procedure done where they needed to shave her pubic hair. When the nurse or doctor went to do the shaving he saw that her pubes were dyed green with a tattoo above them saying "Keep off the Grass." Being the funny guy he was, after the procedure was finished he placed a note next to the tattoo that said "Sorry, had to mow the lawn."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Aurora said:


> Anyone ever heard this joke?
> 
> There was a punkish girl who had to have some kind of procedure done where they needed to shave her pubic hair. When the nurse or doctor went to do the shaving he saw that her pubes were dyed green with a tattoo above them saying "Keep off the Grass." Being the funny guy he was, after the procedure was finished he placed a note next to the tattoo that said "Sorry, had to mow the lawn."



I just keep going back to that line from The Man With Two Brains:

"What the hell are you two doing?" [two nurses with the patient in stirrups obviously shaving her pubic area]
"We're shaving her."
"You assholes, this is a brain surgery!"


----------



## ripley

toni said:


> I love hairy men too. However, down there has to be clean cut. Nothing more annoying then picking out foreign pub hairs in your wiener warmer.



I was talking to a rather hairy guy friend about this once, and he said "So I'm supposed to be hairy all over with a big bald spot down there?" 

Kinda cracked me up and I thought he had a very good point, lol.


----------



## Shosh

ripley said:


> I was talking to a rather hairy guy friend about this once, and he said "So I'm supposed to be hairy all over with a big bald spot down there?"
> 
> Kinda cracked me up and I thought he had a very good point, lol.



That is funny.


----------



## Lamia

CRAP!!! I was so excited I thought FINALLY a whole thread about me!!! Must have read it wrong. 

Lamia

P.S. I keep things natural. If I were really hairy I might think about things differently, but without hair I would feel like a little girl and my fiance told me to keep it realz.


----------



## k1009

LillyBBBW said:


> A well lit full lenght bathroom mirror, a pair of electric clippers, an eyeliner pencil, a creative streak and a steady hand. I mentioned before that I colored the hair down there once or twice. Years ago I used to trim off all but a patch of hair down there because I was a swimmer. I got a very steady hand and was doing it quickly after a while and then one day I thought, "hmmmm, I wonder if I could make a funny design?" I made an arrow pointing up and it came out REALLY good. I was so proud of myself. I wanted to show somebody but of course that would not be appropriate. I made quite a few quirky designs, some came out and some looked a mess. It was my secret source of amusement all day. As I went through my daily rituals I smiled inwardly knowing I had an "S" shaved out on my privates.




YES!!!!!!!! That was what I was looking for. The next time I feel like changing my hair (it's always disastrous) I'll trim the ladybush instead. Hair changes, my downfall.


----------



## k1009

kr7 said:


> OK, I really, really need to know....how, for God's sake, did you ever manage to see the privates of your school friend's mom? And...why, why!!!
> 
> Chris



Oh god, I feel so dirty. She was a tell too much mum, not a show too much mum.


----------



## This1Yankee

Slightly off topic....

My (male) friend has a theory. I figure there's enough anonymity here to test it out for him (he's not a poster, he has no clue I'm doing this).

Theory: Women whose second toe is LONGER than their great (big) toe, have inner labia that hang longer than their outer labia.



Truth? 


(thus far, from his experience, it's truth)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

This1Yankee said:


> Slightly off topic....
> 
> My (male) friend has a theory. I figure there's enough anonymity here to test it out for him (he's not a poster, he has no clue I'm doing this).
> 
> Theory: Women whose second toe is LONGER than their great (big) toe, have inner labia that hang longer than their outer labia.
> 
> Truth?
> 
> (thus far, from his experience, it's truth)


I do know that the Second Toe Theory was once a hallmark of beauty, but as far as labial folds, I have no idea. The classical examiners didn't elaborate on that fact.

The only person I know with a longer 2nd toe is my little sister, and I ain't touching that with a ten foot Appalachian varmint pole.


----------



## Dibaby35

Well I don't really see the point to shaving at all if nobody is gonna see it other than me. So right now I'm pretty natural. LOL...although I had a good date today so maybe my labia might get some attention soon..hehe. Anyways I usually find out what the guy prefers since it really makes no difference to me. I'm always amazed that guys usually have a distinct preference when it comes to labia. I do have to say though there's something really really kinky about being shaved by a guy. Ohhh my.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

There are times when you really wish your web browser didn't display the title of the page you were viewing. This is one of those times. :doh:

I said "actually it's _laMia_; I'm viewing the online Monster Manual "


----------



## Jes

I like to have it done when I go to the barber. That hot towel first is awesome.


----------



## TraciJo67

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> There are times when you really wish your web browser didn't display the title of the page you were viewing. This is one of those times. :doh:
> 
> I said "actually it's _laMia_; I'm viewing the online Monster Manual "



If I were your employer, AdSnackie, I'm not quite sure which I'd find more offensive


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

TraciJo67 said:


> If I were your employer, AdSnackie, I'm not quite sure which I'd find more offensive


 I'm sure the odor of their breath would be enough to cover everything. There's this amazing 21st century invention called an Altoid. Let me show it to you.


----------



## TraciJo67

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I'm sure the odor of their breath would be enough to cover everything. There's this amazing 21st century invention called an Altoid. Let me show it to you.



And when you do, I'll show you where you can shove it, Prof. Right before I fire your lazy ass for not ... uh ... wait. Where am I? Oh yeah. Carry on.


----------



## ripley

This1Yankee said:


> Slightly off topic....
> 
> My (male) friend has a theory. I figure there's enough anonymity here to test it out for him (he's not a poster, he has no clue I'm doing this).
> 
> Theory: Women whose second toe is LONGER than their great (big) toe, have inner labia that hang longer than their outer labia.
> 
> 
> 
> Truth?
> 
> 
> (thus far, from his experience, it's truth)





Nope. 

And I ain't elaborating.


----------



## mpls_girl26

I just want to add my two cents - I personally don't think a Brazilian wax was too awful of an experience. It wasn't pleasant by any means but it didn't stop me from going again and again and again. 

For me - the hardest was the actual heat of the wax, not the actually ripping of the hair. I've learned that it also matters what KIND of wax that they use. I've found a WONDERFUL woman here and they only charge $30 which is pretty damn good for a full brazilian! I will also second that your hair comes in softer and thinner so after time you can go longer between waxes. 

What hurts worse - VEET!!!!! I did it once on underwear line and it went ok....second time I tried doing everything and I was screaming 

"FIRE IN THE HOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" now THAT was more painful than waxing any day.


----------



## saucywench

This1Yankee said:


> ...whose second toe is LONGER than their great (big) toe...


 
*Morton's toe*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

*Morton's toe* is the common term for the second toe (second from innermost) being longer than the great toe (Hallux).


 


Photo of Morton's toe.


The name derives from American orthopaedic surgeon Dudley Joy Morton (1884-1960), who originally described it as part of Morton's triad (a.k.a Morton's syndrome or Morton's foot syndrome): a congenital short first metatarsal bone, a hypermobile first metatarsal segment, and calluses under the second and third metatarsals.
Although commonly described as a disorder, it is sufficiently common to be considered a normal variant of foot shape (its prevalence varies with different populations, but around 10% of feet worldwide have this form). In shoe-wearing cultures it can be problematic: for instance, in causing nail problems from wearing shoes with a profile that doesn't accommodate the longer second toe.
It has a long association with disputed anthropological and ethnic interpretations. Morton called it _Metatarsus atavicus_, considering it an atavism recalling prehuman grasping toes. In statuary and shoe fitting it has been called the Greek foot (as opposed to the Egyptian foot, where the great toe is longer). It was an idealised form in Greek sculpture, and this persisted as an aesthetic standard through Roman and Renaissance periods and later (the Statue of Liberty has toes of this proportion). The French call it _pied ancestral_ or _pied de Néanderthal_[1].




Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I do know that the Second Toe Theory was once a hallmark of beauty...


 
I learned the proper name when my high school art teacher informed me (I must have been wearing sandals that day.) She said it was a sign of intelligence.

I always thought Morton's Toe would be a great name for a band. 

Notice how I deftly avoided answering the question.


----------



## Jes

saucywench said:


> [
> I always thought Morton's Toe would be a great name for a band.
> 
> Notice how I deftly avoided answering the question.



i want to make a morton's toe/camel toe joke, but i'm really a little too tired and too invested in the PR4 thread, so just imagine me making one and then laugh accordingly.

thanks.


----------



## AnnMarie

This1Yankee said:


> Slightly off topic....
> 
> My (male) friend has a theory. I figure there's enough anonymity here to test it out for him (he's not a poster, he has no clue I'm doing this).
> 
> Theory: Women whose second toe is LONGER than their great (big) toe, have inner labia that hang longer than their outer labia.
> 
> 
> 
> Truth?
> 
> 
> (thus far, from his experience, it's truth)




You can answer without revealing anything... if that's his theory, the opposite of shorter second toe would be smaller labia minora - so merely saying true or false means nothing other than "theory doesn't work for this girl".

Theory doesn't work for this girl.

And I've posted this in other threads,... but I "trim" - really short (think crew cut or shorter) but never, ever shave/wax. I will not go through hair growing back in like that. 

The grooming is done for me, and me alone. If I was with a guy who wanted me "all natural" he'd be sad because although I'm not super great at keeping up with it, in time it all gets trimmed off... I just don't like it for a multitude of reasons. Just a personal thing, not a judgement.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AnnMarie said:


> The grooming is done for me, and me alone. If I was with a guy who wanted me "all natural" he'd be sad because although I'm not super great at keeping up with it, in time it all gets trimmed off... I just don't like it for a multitude of reasons. Just a personal thing, not a judgement.




Exactly...it's SO MUCH BETTER WITH LESS HAIR DOWN THERE!!!!


----------



## Shosh

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Exactly...it's SO MUCH BETTER WITH LESS HAIR DOWN THERE!!!!



I will third that. No judgements, I just prefer everything to be neat and tidy.


----------



## mossystate

*L*..hair is not messy....just sayin....*L*


----------



## Smushygirl

This1Yankee said:


> Theory: Women whose second toe is LONGER than their great (big) toe, have inner labia that hang longer than their outer labia.





Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I do know that the Second Toe Theory was once a hallmark of beauty, but as far as labial folds, I have no idea.





saucywench said:


> *Morton's toe*
> 
> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> *Morton's toe* is the common term for the second toe (second from innermost) being longer than the great toe (Hallux).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of Morton's toe.
> 
> 
> The name derives from American orthopaedic surgeon Dudley Joy Morton (1884-1960), who originally described it as part of Morton's triad (a.k.a Morton's syndrome or Morton's foot syndrome): a congenital short first metatarsal bone, a hypermobile first metatarsal segment, and calluses under the second and third metatarsals.
> Although commonly described as a disorder, it is sufficiently common to be considered a normal variant of foot shape (its prevalence varies with different populations, but around 10% of feet worldwide have this form). In shoe-wearing cultures it can be problematic: for instance, in causing nail problems from wearing shoes with a profile that doesn't accommodate the longer second toe.
> It has a long association with disputed anthropological and ethnic interpretations. Morton called it _Metatarsus atavicus_, considering it an atavism recalling prehuman grasping toes. In statuary and shoe fitting it has been called the Greek foot (as opposed to the Egyptian foot, where the great toe is longer). It was an idealised form in Greek sculpture, and this persisted as an aesthetic standard through Roman and Renaissance periods and later (the Statue of Liberty has toes of this proportion). The French call it _pied ancestral_ or _pied de Néanderthal_[1].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned the proper name when my high school art teacher informed me (I must have been wearing sandals that day.) She said it was a sign of intelligence.
> 
> I always thought Morton's Toe would be a great name for a band.



Darn! I thought it was the sign of the werewolf!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mossystate said:


> *L*..hair is not messy....just sayin....*L*




Nuh-uh.......

Why, oh why, do you keep trying to say that THIS is not THE BEST THING EVA???








FOR THE WIN! \o/


















Your turn to post pics, Monique...... :batting:


----------



## RevolOggerp

There was a show on television that said that if your ring finger was longer than your middle finger, you were gay.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Holy cow!! I have the second toe longer than my big toe, but my foot doesn't look like that freakish one in the photo! My big toe isn't in some weird thumb position like that!! 





saucywench said:


> *Morton's toe*
> 
> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> *Morton's toe* is the common term for the second toe (second from innermost) being longer than the great toe (Hallux).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of Morton's toe.
> 
> 
> The name derives from American orthopaedic surgeon Dudley Joy Morton (1884-1960), who originally described it as part of Morton's triad (a.k.a Morton's syndrome or Morton's foot syndrome): a congenital short first metatarsal bone, a hypermobile first metatarsal segment, and calluses under the second and third metatarsals.
> Although commonly described as a disorder, it is sufficiently common to be considered a normal variant of foot shape (its prevalence varies with different populations, but around 10% of feet worldwide have this form). In shoe-wearing cultures it can be problematic: for instance, in causing nail problems from wearing shoes with a profile that doesn't accommodate the longer second toe.
> It has a long association with disputed anthropological and ethnic interpretations. Morton called it _Metatarsus atavicus_, considering it an atavism recalling prehuman grasping toes. In statuary and shoe fitting it has been called the Greek foot (as opposed to the Egyptian foot, where the great toe is longer). It was an idealised form in Greek sculpture, and this persisted as an aesthetic standard through Roman and Renaissance periods and later (the Statue of Liberty has toes of this proportion). The French call it _pied ancestral_ or _pied de Néanderthal_[1].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned the proper name when my high school art teacher informed me (I must have been wearing sandals that day.) She said it was a sign of intelligence.
> 
> I always thought Morton's Toe would be a great name for a band.
> 
> Notice how I deftly avoided answering the question.


----------

